# New Archery Range in Walker County



## Wang Dang (Jun 6, 2014)

A new archery range will be opening in Walker County on June 14.  It is located behind the Noble Fellowship in Rock Springs.  I stopped in there today and met Mike Lankford.  He is the man who has put it together.  It will have range targets from 5 to 60 yards.  There is a 12 foot tower with targets from about 15 to 60 yards.  There will be targets in the fields and woods surrounding the main range.  A kids area is set aside and designed for lower poundage bows.  They are asking for a 5 dollar donation to use the range and yearly passes will be available. They have a facebook page with pictures of the set up.  Look up Noble Fellowship Archery Range.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jun 7, 2014)

It looks nice, i'll definitely have to go by there. Just wish it was closer.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 12, 2014)

Etoncathunter, anytime you wanna head over there, let me know.  We can ride together and you can sling a few arrows.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 13, 2014)

If yall decide to go, let me know.  I live about 15 minutes away.


----------

